# Best editing contest



## Heather Sutherland (Aug 15, 2009)

I have decided to make a best editing contest. The deadline is 14th of september.

TAST: create a edit on a picture (see rules below) and add it to this thread. Please email me your vote on who you think should win on... [email protected] 


Rules: You may only post in 1 photo.
There has got to be atleat some writting on it to count as an edit
The picture may be of anything, pref horses.
You can use any picture, off the internet aswell.
HAVE A GOOD TIME! 

Heather. x


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

Cool^^
I'm gonna start today


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

i will enter


----------



## Heather Sutherland (Aug 15, 2009)

Great!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Here's my entry


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

sorry you cant really see some of the words right it says 
dressage takes elegance

cross country takes power

showjumping takes precision

Eventing the ultimate sport


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

I'd make this one


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

here's mine


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is mine!


----------



## Heather Sutherland (Aug 15, 2009)

WOW they all look really great! I would let you all win, but its not my dessision, its everyone else's.   xxxx


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

This was originally a picture in the jumper ring.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

that one's awesome.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Another one that was a simpler manip but turned out kind of cool:


----------



## Heather Sutherland (Aug 15, 2009)

That stunning  x


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Spirit by ~mellandshad on deviantART


----------



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

Here is my entry...nothing super duper special...no time! It's just something I threw together while waiting for my dogs to finish eating so we can go for their walk.


----------



## Heather Sutherland (Aug 15, 2009)

ThatNinjaHorse said:


> Spirit by ~mellandshad on deviantART


Sorry thatninjahorse but you can't use your picture as an edit unless it has writing on it, sorry but that photo is not allowed to enter, but you can make another one


----------



## Heather Sutherland (Aug 15, 2009)

justdressageit, you have done two, and your second one is stunning, as is the first, but your 2nd cannot enter, as it does not have writing either. x


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I will write on them and re-enter 

What kind of writing needs to be on it??


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Done! I hope that's ok... The dark (chestnut horse) is Denny, his showname is Copper & Chrome. The bay is a dressage horse (oops!) I found on the interwebs, and so I just made up a name 
I put my (C) JustDressageIt because...well.. I like my work.


----------



## Heather Sutherland (Aug 15, 2009)

THE PRIZE WILL BE A CERTIFICATE AND A LITTLE EXTRA, THAT WILL BE SENT TO THE WINNER, BY POST, THANKYOU x


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

im confused. does it have to have writing or not? because techinically a copywrite is not writing on it, its just so no one else can use it....


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Just showing off another, not entering it... it's not as good.


----------



## andysgagirl (Aug 6, 2009)

Heres mine:








PS: everyone else's manips are beautiful!!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

This was a hard decision..


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

I might have a go a bit later if I get a picture(s) to edit.

I'd need a starting image or two and the permission to use it, though.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Just to show off:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Beloved Killer said:


> I might have a go a bit later if I get a picture(s) to edit.
> 
> I'd need a starting image or two and the permission to use it, though.


*cough*shameless intrusion*cough*

If you want to play around with Denny's images... you have my permission! If you'd like one of these without the copyright let me know and I can PM it to you; the original photographer would prefer these images not be used for the masses 
All I ask is that I am shown the work done to them 

Denny Album 2 pictures by alixisthebest - Photobucket
DennyPhotoshoot pictures by alixisthebest - Photobucket
Denny pictures by alixisthebest - Photobucket


----------



## Heather Sutherland (Aug 15, 2009)

AlmagroN said:


> im confused. does it have to have writing or not? because techinically a copywrite is not writing on it, its just so no one else can use it....


As long as you change the photo (edit) with writing and diffrent colours, it is not really a problem, but you can easily use your own picture


----------



## Majorlook (Aug 1, 2009)

*My Entry*


This is a edit i made


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

ill make one now


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

i know its nothing amazing but i dont have any good programs :-(


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hope this shows up


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## wintertideranch (Sep 3, 2009)

mine;









please do not use for SIM games as the horse in the photo is my yearling filly and this is part of my ranch website's layout.

and to prove it's an edit here's the photo of the filly I used


----------



## Heather Sutherland (Aug 15, 2009)

That is a fabulas picture! well done


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

heres mine, i did it in 5 minutes i was going to spend some time on it but i could as computer was freezing so just did a quikc one


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

*me and misty*

ill enter:
its not great, but its of me and my pony in my garden


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Here is one i did just quickly


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

great edits everyone.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Me and Zuzu


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Left to right, Toby girl and I, Molly, Nali and I, and Gracie and I. =)


----------



## Heather Sutherland (Aug 15, 2009)

*Deadline*

- - - - - **** DEADLINE DO NOT ENTER ANYMORE EDITS **** - - - - - 

Thankyou everyone for putting so much effort to this contest, and now the hard bit is coming, i need votes before a winner is found, therefore PLEASE either email me on [email protected] or reply to this thread saying who you THINK should win. I will not nessisarily choose the person with the most votes, i will add some thoughts myself. Once the winner has been chossen, he/she will be informed and i will send you your prize by post! Therfore i will need your address  GOOD LUCK EVERYONE.. you all did very well.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

my vote goes too. rangergirl56m


----------



## Shilott (Sep 16, 2009)

my edits >.<


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

shillot its closed


----------



## Heather Sutherland (Aug 15, 2009)

sorry, you were a little late


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Heather Sutherland said:


> sorry, you were a little late


When are the results going to be posted?


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah. when are they going to be voted. would you show how many votes went to people.


----------



## Heather Sutherland (Aug 15, 2009)

Not many peole have voted, if i dont get enough votes withen the next 2 days, then i will choose myself


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

ive voted, i dont think many others are going to vote so i think you should choose the ones that have votes on them and then choose out of them 


only a suggestion, up to you. good luck, everyone has sucha talant


----------



## Heather Sutherland (Aug 15, 2009)

*The results..*

Here are the resuts guys!

In 6th place - Andysgagirl (nice, diffrent edit)
In 5th place - Sunny06 (very colorful edit, i really liked it)
In 4th place - Jadeewood (i love all the pictures!)
In 3rd place - Domino13011 (i love your wording in that edit)
In 2nd place - AlmagroN (it's absolutly adorable!)
In 1st place - Rangergirl56m (the words and the edit match perfectly!)


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

wow, thanks 

4th not bad going. love all edits that everyone has worked hard to do. Well done to everyone. win, draw or loose. well done


----------



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you for the first place... I feel very honored :-D


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

thank you for the 2nd place AND for finishing your contest! this is the first contest ive entered that acutally was finished!!!!! makes it so much more fun!


----------



## Heather Sutherland (Aug 15, 2009)

glad you enjoyed it


----------

